# Route 66 Raid Layout. WIP.



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

My new layout. A work in progress. Questions?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is a heck of a hill.
I really like the landscaping.
great layout!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Did you use real rocks? 'Cause they sure look real.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!! That's sooo cool!! That's a rough hill climb! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

That is awesome! What a hill! Any connection problems with a hill like that?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool layout, how big is your table?

Boosted


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! The layout is 16' x 4' & breaks down in the middle so I can (sort of) move it. See if you can find the seam in the rock wall. : ) The rocks are all plaster castings. Only off road raid & rally cars w/suspension for this track. : )


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Here a Power Slot Hummer wheelies over the hill.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Some progress. I scratch built a concrete bridge & have planned out where the first building will be. It will be a vintage Texaco station. I made the cardboard mock up & then decided that I wanted the awning over the pumps moved to the right hand side (as shown here). That's why I do a mock up first!

The bridge is part cast plaster & part styrene. It was painted Krylon Khaki camouflage & then aged a bit. 

I added a photo of the rough section I created using Scale Sport track as well. Questions and or comments are welcome. Cheers.

Randy








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Fantastic landscaping. I especially like the huge rock cliff and the rock slide over the track section.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow..*

Really nice!!

Please keep us updated on your progress.

Scott


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I got started on the Texaco station. I'm using foam core & styrene. Here's the basic shell.








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I wish my scratch building skills were better! I know, I know... The more I make, the better the results. It's just getting past the learning curve that's holding me back.  Some day...


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

A little progress on the Texaco Station. I have some great 3.5" decals that I am going to use for the roadside sign.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow very cool buildings

Boosted


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Coming along nicely. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I was able to frame in the windows and doors. The glass block window material is from Plastruct. At this time the doors/windows are not glued in yet, just leaning in place until final painting is done. I made two tabs for the awning w/corresponding holes so that it can be removed when needed.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Color & signs! I still need to add the green striping along the sides & to finish detailing & weathering it but it's starting to look like a gas station. Now I need some 1/32 gas pumps...








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!! Wicked cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome!!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking scratch build you have going here. 


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is looking good...!!! RM


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I fabricated a couple of gas pumps using balsa wood, styrene & wire;








[/URL]


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Those look great.


Rob


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Being the kind of person that I am of course I was not able to leave it sparkling new. : ) Since it is going to be sort of a run down station in the middle of no mans land I added a little weathering using powdered chalks. The interior will get detailed as well & I plan on adding some lights and neon. I'm even thinking about adding sound ( a radio playing oldies music). I also need to add the red Texaco stars above the garage bay. I made the toilet out of modeling clay but I have to wait for it to set before I can paint it. How large is a 1/32 scale roll of TP? : )








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice!

A little schmootz goes a long ways!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

That is extremely well done.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I really enjoy following your work. Fantastic job


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The weathering looks fantastic!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

If I were to attempt something like this in HO, I'd have to go that color scheme. The green and white make me think Sinclair. It would give me an excuse to have a dinosaur or two out front... Maybe even a purple Barney with a chain saw... :lol:


----------



## lissaabostonn (Dec 17, 2013)

Being the kind of person that I am of course I was not able to leave it sparkling new. : ) Since it is going to be sort of a run down station in the middle of no mans land I added a little weathering using powdered chalks. The interior will get detailed as well & I plan on adding some lights and neon. I'm even thinking about adding sound ( a radio playing oldies music). I also need to add the red Texaco stars above the garage bay.
...............


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Starting to equip the shop. I hope to fill all of the shelves with clutter (just like a real garage). : ) The toolbox/compressor etc will need to be dulled down a bit and have a little wear & tear added but I think they'll look pretty good with a little work.








[/URL]


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

That reminds me of an experimental layout I tried once with pieces from the loop-the-loop track.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I dirtied everything up a bit & started to add some "stuff". At least now I know how large a 1/32 Scale slice of pizza is (see the pizza box on top of the large tool chest). The boxes are from DioMaster. I had to shrink them down a bit w/a copier because they were originally 1/25th Scale.

Note how I built the inner wall separately so it would be easier to work on with my gigantic gorilla fingers. 








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice work.


Rob


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I finished the bathroom & most of the shop. I like the way the light looks coming out of the shop. I can't wait to add the neon "OPEN" sign! Yes, that is a roll of TP in the bathroom. Next up is detailing the office.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, Great Job. The station is awesome

Boosted


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the weathering is amazing, i'm sure more details coming on the bathroom walls, lol.


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks mighty fine, _a job you can be proud of._

I spent a lot of lonely hours pumping gas out pumps just like yours. Something you may want consider on pumps of this vintage they had a chrome crank on the pump opposite the hose. These handles were used to roll back the numbers and zero out the gallons for the next purcahse .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with S 'n D Ed.. The men's room is way too clean! Greasy hand prints needed on the wall, commode, and on the sink. Jenny's phone number, etc are a given. When I was driving big truck, I couldn't go potty anywhere in the USA that NC ************ hadn't gone before.. and left his mark. The weathering looks awesome, but most gas stations were weathered inside too. Just a different kind of environmental abuse. Hands weren't washed before the stock went on the shelves. Sure it's nit picking, but that sort of detail is often overlooked and takes a great dio to extreme.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm starting on the lobby interior. I made the soda cooler & counter out of styrene & then printed up some maps & posters. The cardboard stand up is the Texaco Man : ) I still need to make some displays for the counter, a cash register & perhaps a rack of snacks. I don't want to go totally crazy on the lobby interior because most of it will not show in the end anyway. That was one of the things I learned when I worked in L.A. as a scenic artist, never waste time on things that won't show on camera. : ) Notice how through the lobby windows just a hint of an interior sells it as being completely detailed.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

This has been one of coolest projects to watch! Thanks for sharing.

Chappy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding!! I still can't get over the rust and grime!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Other than the lights and sound, I'm calling the interior a wrap. Tonight I made a cash register (styrene w/printed paper details), bathroom keys and a cigarette display behind the counter. I found the image on the net, and then cut a few of the individual packs free from the basic image so I could lean them forward a bit to give it a little depth.









[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Incredible!!! I'll take 2 packs of Camel Menthol and a bag of cheese doodles please! :lol:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, your garage is unbelievable, great work 

Boosted


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I've started on the Route 66 Motel. It is made out of foam core & styrene. The base/sidewalk is styrene & the roof is foam core. I want to add a bit of an interior to the office & one of the rooms will have the door open w/a girl lying on the bed. Of course, it will get a colorful roadside sign & I plan on adding lights & neon to this one as well. It is odd shaped because it fits in the corner. I'd say this is about 20% complete.








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! Another build!! :woohoo: Can't wait to see more!! How does the gas station look on the layout?


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

[/URL]

I still need to finish it & scenic it in but you get the idea.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Outstanding!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's going to look so cool!! Bring on the EL wire!!


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

[/URL]

I added a few simple details & weathered it a bit. The TV antenna on the office came out crappy but for some reason it looks good all bent up & twisted.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.... Pink and green neon perhaps??? I'm liking this!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

[/URL]

Still not quite finished but I added the main sign & shag carpeting. The masonite base will get painted to look like asphalt. The sign was from a book on motels, the rocket was adapted from a Buzz Lightyear toy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too cool!!! A couple of well placed sign lights and maybe a flickering LED inside the flames of the rocket and you got a total winner!! Super!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

The next structure. I found this is a pop & fold up Route 66 book. I had it photo copied, enlarged & then added details to make it a decent looking 1/32 Scale structure. This will have a small dinosaur (similar to the old Sinclair stations) on a trailer in front of it + a billboard. I still have some work to do on this but you get the idea. The billboard is just sorting of sitting there for now so you can see how it will look in the end. 








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Here's the Rocket Motel.








[/URL]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wonderfully aged construction


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice work on the buildings. You will have a cool looking track when done.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome job on the Motel, and that Rock Shop looks like plenty I've shopped at cruising I-40 through eastern AZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Your buildings are sweet, great work!


Rob


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I built a two sided billboard using some vintage graphics. I have yet to scenic in this area but you get the idea. I'm going to make some cactus tonight out of playdoh.








[/URL]

The other side of the billboard is seen from the highway here.








[/URL]

The best investment you can make to keep you layout clean is a cheap plastic drop cloth. The cheaper & thinner the better, the cheaper ones are very light, which helps protect the scenery.








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOLOL The Jack Rabbit!!! Been there, rode the giant bunny, got the pictures somewhere around here to prove it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

My first trip to California was very memorable. My wife was in the truck with me, and we were in Florida and scheduled to go home. Up until this time, our company stayed east of the Rockies. Instead of sending us home, we were sent to Sebring Raceway to pick up a trailer load of Yokohama race car tires. The load had to go to Laguna Seca in Monterey, CA. We had a limited amount of time to cross the country, and I had to work around the constraints of my log book, which was floating 70 hours in 8 days (standard OTR trucker rules) so I had to make it the shortest trip I could. 

I took every short cut I could find between FL and TX to get me up to I-40, and then cruised that to CA. We were doing really good at not wasting money until we crossed into AZ, and then the tourist traps (with truck parking) depleted our funds rather quickly. Between rock shops, Indian trading posts, and places like the Jack Rabbit, we went from "I just got paid" to "Where the heck did all the money go???"!!! 

Now for the sad part. We arrived in Montery just in time, with nearly empty pockets, and had a choice. We could stay at the track in the infield and watch the races for free for the weekend, and then take the load to the next race, or we could try to get another load. Looking at my empty wallet, like a fool I said let's look for a load. We didn't have enough food to last us in the truck, and track prices for feeding 2 would have been rather pricey. 

Once we left the track, we couldn't get back in, and wouldn't you know it, we didn't get a load until Sunday night. If we hadn't loaded up the truck like a couple of dummy tourists, we could have had a blast!  We did have a chance to wander around the pits while we were there, saw Saleen's / Tim Allen's RRR race car... There were a few more notable names there, such as Justin Timberlake. Heck Tim Allen's banquet trailer was less than 30 feet from our truck. Thank you for bringing up that cool memory!


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm starting to paint the borders around the track. They are a combination of cork & homosote model railroad roadbed. The reason I have some of both was I ran out of one halfway through. I think it looks OK though because it breaks up the "perfect" toy like look of the track. The paint is water based craft paint. The color is "asphalt".








[/URL]


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Asphalt sounds like a good color choice to use, Considering.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I've done a little more. I sceniced in a few more small areas, added some dry grass & a few cactus I made out of Playdoh. 

I plan to redo the masonite border that I'm now using. For now it works well enough to keep the cars off the floor anyway.








[/URL]

I want to add a lot of parking lot detail to this rock shop. You know, adobe pots, rocks, Indian blankets, knicknacks etc. 








[/URL]

See the area by the lap counter where the cars are parked? That will be the race staging area/pits. I am going to convert the carrera lap counter into one of those beginning of stage decorative things they drive though. It will be decked out in Dakar colors & logos except that it will say "US Stage Route 66" or something to that effect. 








[/URL]

Dry gulch.








[/URL]

The next part of the layout will be mainstreet USA. Sort of a classic Americana street from one of the small town along the route.








[/URL]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is looking great!! Brings back memories of my southwest travels, though I never had too many chances to stray off the big road. There are lots of little towns along I-40 that still have rt 66 as their main drag. It was cool for a nostalgia buff like me to camp out at a dusty old truck stop along the mostly now unbeaten path. I didn't like how dirty my truck would be in the morning however! :lol:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I painted some of the track to resemble dirt. I disassembled the track, cleaned it (a rag dampened w/Windex), then, when dry, gave the sections 3 or 4 light coats of Camouflage "Sand" color spray paint. I reassembled the track, and then misted/speckled it with a very fine spray of acrylic burnt umber. It was 95% water. I then ran one of my cars through both lanes for a few laps so it didn't look quite so perfect & plain. I had to wipe the rails clean a few times & when I was done I cleaned all of the track & the pick ups on the car. 








[/URL]

The boarders were painted by hand w/a sand colored acrylic paint. They too got misted w/the burnt umber wash.








[/URL]

Here is the start of my "pits" The cardboard square represent where team tents/awnings are going to go.








[/URL]

Questions?


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I added the street & sidewalks for my small town main street scene. The street is masonite, and the sidewalks are cast plaster w/detail carved in. I'm test placing buildings by using cardboard boxes to see how much the sight lines are affected (or not). Basically though buildings/businesses w/line both sides of the intersecting street. Where the main street crosses the slot track there will be stop signs and/or street lights/crosswalks.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Your track is turning out Sweet.. I really like it..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The street was unexpected! Cool idea! Don't rule out the idea of a "Flat Iron" type building to fill in the triangles between the bigger building and the track. A famous example of a Flat Iron is located in Times Square in Manhattan. We have a bunch of them here where I live in varying degrees of angles, depending on the lot shape.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Downtown, you in NJ, or Italy


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Neither. Montana. Here's how I make my money. www.downtowndeco.com


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice, I am glad you posted your website, great looking buildings and scenery.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!! That's you??? I've drooled over your buildings for years!! Great stuff!! They're just not in my budget, especially now that I have no place to put them.  Someday soon I hope!!


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm starting on my first structure for my "Main street". The facade is a pair of 1/48th Scale building fronts from a company called Ameritown. I needed to raise it a bit by adding some extra to the bottom because the front doors were too short for 1/32. I then custom built 4 new doors that seem to look pretty good. 








[/URL]

The right side wall is a hydrocal plaster casting. I hand carved the brick pattern for my line of 1/35 Scale military miniatures, made a rubber mold, made copies & then cut it to fit & added windows. The sign is simply paper applied w/white glue.








[/URL]








[/URL]

This is the first of 6 or 7 structures that I will scratch build for my "downtown". Questions?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

downtowndeco said:


> Neither. Montana. Here's how I make my money. www.downtowndeco.com


do U offer "Pre-painted/detailed" versions, 4 some of us who can no longer do them ourselves ????
they are BEAUTIFUL!!!


Bubba (the handicapped) 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad you like it but no, I don't do custom builds for others. I would just have to charge too much to make it viable.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Progress on the layout. I built all of the structures. Questions & comments are welcome.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some beautiful art work!!! RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely work. 
Buildings are the fun-est part of a layout.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Fantastic work love the little details well done.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)




----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Tinkered with the scene a bit more. "Planted" the building by adding some groundwork & foliage and then added bikers & bikes. The choppers are Hot Wheels. They say they're 1/64th but they're actually 1/32. The Indian bikes are from another mfgr, I found them on the auction place. The bikers got a raw umber wash & then a mist of Dullcote.This will get a simple interior, lights & sound. A mix of "biker rock" & motorcycle sounds. Still need to detail & weather the roof. Questions?








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm starting to lay down the center highway line. I decided to keep it simple. I used 1/8" yellow vinyl "Track Tape". In help keep the tape centered I made a simple centering tool. It's a piece of styrene, glued to slot guides to the bottom & drilled a small centering hole in the very middle.








[/URL]

Stick the tool in the slots, line up the tape exactly over the center of the guide, and press down as you go. The key is to work slowly. I moved the guide about an inch, lined up the tape & rubbed it down, then moved another inch etc. It doesn't take as long as it sounds, I did my whole layout in less than an hour. The other trick is to pull the tape out about 8" or a foot, then wait a few moments to let it relax & shrink back to the correct size. If you stretch it hard & then lay it down right away there will be too much tension in it & it will start to pull up when it shrinks back to normal size. 








[/URL]

It looks OK now but this is just the first step. Next I need to age it, add some "dashed" passing sections & bring the color down & get it to blend in better. As it stands now it looks like the highway crew just painted it 5 minutes ago! Will get into that next week. Stay tuned!








[/URL]


----------

